# E-Vil bike spotted



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/spotted-evil-e-bike-mtb-prototype.html



I had an Evil Following and was one of my favorite bikes. What a good time to be an ebiker👍🏼 
So many options and rumor has it, Ibis is testing ebikes as well!
I like the 166mm of rear travel! 
Not 100% sold on the EP8 & 630wh battery. I personally think 700wh should be the min for full powered emb.


----------

